# PVC to Gas Poly Transition



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

...


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

O. M .g


----------



## cydejob (Feb 19, 2012)

At least it was primed:blink:


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Hellz yeah..

At least it wasn't steel to PVC 

Lol


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Actually this isn't being used for gas. They ran 2" poly across a creek for a lift station discharge.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

plbgbiz said:


> Actually this isn't being used for gas. They ran 2" poly across a creek for a lift station discharge.


they would been better off just staying with the Polly. We run blue tube from lift station to tap on the pressure main with no joints seems to work better than sch 80.


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> ...


Is it gastite? That shirt isn't cheap. Maybe an old roll laying around


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

wyrickmech said:


> they would been better off just staying with the Polly. We run blue tube from lift station to tap on the pressure main with no joints seems to work better than sch 80.


Why not run PEX? Just asking excuse the ignorance is there any benefits, or disadvantages to either?


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

love2surf927 said:


> Why not run PEX? Just asking excuse the ignorance is there any benefits, or disadvantages to either?



I know pex is not safe when exposed to UV. However, I doubt whoever ran this knew it

Edit: then again who'd gonna drink discharge


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Uponor is available in 2" but the transition fitting would create a possible obstruction on the inside. UV is an issue as well as Uponor not being approved for drainage. But I guess the code ship sailed a long time ago on this job.

Actually, if it wasn't for the silly loop and not being sleeved, it functions pretty well. It has been in place for about ten years. :blink:


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> Uponor is available in 2" but the transition fitting would create a possible obstruction on the inside. UV is an issue as well as Uponor not being approved for drainage. But I guess the code ship sailed a long time ago on this job.
> 
> Actually, if it wasn't for the silly loop and not being sleeved, it functions pretty well. It has been in place for about ten years. :blink:


I was under the impression it was underground.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

love2surf927 said:


> Why not run PEX? Just asking excuse the ignorance is there any benefits, or disadvantages to either?


blue tube is a poly that is rated for direct burry.


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

wyrickmech said:


> blue tube is a poly that is rated for direct burry.


Never seen it out here in California. Only poly I know of is the yellow poly for gas.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

love2surf927 said:


> Never seen it out here in California. Only poly I know of is the yellow poly for gas.


yes it's been around here for about ten years they use it for water services and you can order it in about any Leigh you want. The great advantage on lift stations is it is more flexible if you have a ground shift it won't break. The other advantage is you only have joints at the lift station and the pressure main.


----------

